# Labor Day Weekend



## tdvffjohn

We are heading to Ocean View campground in NJ with my sisters family and another couple.

I rarely go on holiday weekends. I hate traffic and usually holiday weekends are full of people who rarely camp and are less courteous, so we ll see.


----------



## happycamper

My Hometown has a big parade and festivities Labor Day weekend. My family also has a runion that weekend and since........

3 kids + 3 spouses + 6 grandkids +2 Grandparents = 14 people in a 1 bathroom house









We'll be camping in the Outback in the yard of a friend for the weekend. We'll be pretty much dry camping. Something we haven't tried yet but have talked about. Figure it'll be a good way to try since the house will be a few yards away.









Steph


----------



## Scrib

Pasco, WA


----------



## 26600JV

Sunflower Acers in Addison, NY.


----------



## HandyAndy

Lake Casitas in Ojai, CA.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

New York State Fair and Syracuse Zoo.

camping at friends house in Elmira since we couldn't find a CG anywhere.


----------



## outtatown

Lake Pomme de Terre MO.


----------



## mswalt

Duh, I forgot about the long weekend and didn't schedule anything.









Mark


----------



## 7heaven

Staying home, BBQ & beer...


----------



## mjatalley

Bailey's Point on Barren River in Kentucky. As a matter of fact - staying on the same site we were on Memorial Day when I broke my ankle







- I'll be paying much more attention to watching where I step on this trip.









Happy Camping!!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

Goin to Ceder Ridge Park, Lake Belton Tx


----------



## Beerman

Shooting Dove and drinking beer. Dove opens on the Friday before so I get a four day weekend.


----------



## luv2camp

Starlite Campground in Stevens, PA with friends.


----------



## roanokecampers

Hershey Park for the first time!


----------



## skippershe

Bolsa Chica State Beach for 5 nights with another Outbacker family


----------



## Fire44

Elkins, West Virgina....with a bunch of other Outbackers.

Will you guys that aren't going to be in Elkins with us please keep some bail money available for us!!!

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'm going to work.

Life of a firefighter.

Honestly...I don't like camping Memorial Day or Labor Day. Too many rookies out there. I like the late season myself. Weather is cooler, bugs die off, trees get pretty, kids in school, rookies go home. Forest is peaceful again.


----------



## California Jim

On a sunny California beach


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> On a sunny California beach


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> Elkins, West Virgina....with a bunch of other Outbackers.
> 
> Will you guys that aren't going to be in Elkins with us please keep some bail money available for us!!!
> 
> Gary


We'll be hanging out with Gary and the rest!!!
























Steve


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> Elkins, West Virgina....with a bunch of other Outbackers.
> 
> Will you guys that aren't going to be in Elkins with us please keep some bail money available for us!!!
> 
> Gary


We'll be hanging out with Gary and the rest!!!
























Steve
[/quote]

It could be ugly!!!!! Who's bringing the Tattoo gun?????

See you kids there!

Tim


----------



## MC56

Leesburg Resort, on Weiss Lake, Leesburg AL we have a campground cookout and usely a band or singing group on Saturday night. Everyone has a great time during the weekend.


----------



## brandycroz

We will be staying at Strawberry Park in CT. Should be fun - I haven't been there since I was a kid

Sheryl


----------



## ali

tdvffjohn said:


> We are heading to Ocean View campground in NJ with my sisters family and another couple.


Oh, we just came back from the campsite right next door: Sea Grove - very close to the beach, lovely long w/e, of course we were still in our tent, gazing longingly at the trailers........!

I haven't booked anything for Labor Day w/e yet in hopes that we'll have the trailer by then and will find something last minute - my attitude is positive!


----------



## geodebro

On the fourth I will be in the Orange Bowl, with my dad, watching the Hurricanes play the Noles. The rest of week will be in Ft. Wilderness chasing my two-year old around.

George


----------



## HootBob

We will also be at Elkins WV
And it could be an very interesting weekend









Don


----------



## mswalt

> Staying home, BBQ & beer


I wish you weren't so far away, I'd come over and help you clean the table.








Mark


----------



## NobleEagle

Rock Crusher Canyon in Crystal River Florida with family.


----------



## dbauers

TopSail State Park in Florida


----------



## Stan

Sherwood Forest Wisconsin Dells. Our second trip with our new 29BHS


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will be staying home Labor Day weekend. School starts the day after. But will be off the next weekend for the PNW Outbackers Rally. Whoo Hoo!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## alebar17

Not anywhere fun.........goin' to work


----------



## wolfwood

Heard that PDX_Doug isn't  going camping that weekend, so we're staying home - just in case! (But may stay out in Puff - hey, its still camping!)


----------



## Camping Fan

Monroe County KOA, along with my parents in their 5'er and my sister/BIL/niece in their pop-up.


----------



## TNOutbacker

Pigeon Forge TN


----------



## outback21

Nowhere! I learned long ago no to travel on holiday weekends!!


----------



## 3LEES

Either our local campground at Wickham Park, or a campground in Winter Haven.

We'll decide tomorrow.



roanokecampers said:


> Hershey Park for the first time!


Are you staying at Hershey Highmeadow?

We camped there a few years ago. Wonderful campground with lots of good amenities, and one bad.

There is a train track that parralles the property. And the trains run 24-7. There is no danger from the trains....only noise. At night, if it is quiet outside, you can hear the trains coming from about 2 miles away.

Having said that, just keep the A/C running all night to drown out the noise.

I am sure you will have a great time!

Dan


----------



## Katrina

Highlander96 said:


> Elkins, West Virgina....with a bunch of other Outbackers.
> 
> Will you guys that aren't going to be in Elkins with us please keep some bail money available for us!!!
> 
> Gary


We'll be hanging out with Gary and the rest!!!
























Steve
[/quote]

It could be ugly!!!!! Who's bringing the Tattoo gun?????

See you kids there!

Tim
[/quote]

Yup, I'll be with this bunch!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

At the firehouse. I'm working all weekend.









Tim


----------



## Lady Di

Whispering Pines CG, near Benton, Pa. Not too far from home. 45 min to 1 hour.


----------



## wingnut

WE will be going to Elkins, hopefully I will be a beacon of light to those wayward soles planning on being heathens all weekend.









Let me be the fist to contribute to Gary's bail fund just in case


----------



## HootBob

wingnut said:


> WE will be going to Elkins, hopefully I will be a beacon of light to those wayward soles planning on being heathens all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the fist to contribute to Gary's bail fund just in case


I'll have to make sure I pick up some really dark sunglasses or a welding shield
















Don


----------



## Hokie

Kings Dominion Campground, Doswell, Virginia


----------



## H2oSprayer

We don't like to go out on the busy holiday weekends. In our past experiance, when the parks fill to capacity, people are just not as friendly. Besides, I have to work at the firehouse on Friday and Monday.


----------



## countrygirl

We will be at "The Place to Be" campground in Bainbridge, Ga...then back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Planning to camp on the back side of Mt. Hood, but there is a HUGE forest fire burning there now. Hoping they get it under control soon, not only for my camping trip, but because it is really a great forest area and I hate seeing this happen.


----------



## louvel1

The Family and I are going to Lake Lopez, CA. If anybody has been there let me know what you think of the place. I have reservations and cant wait to get out there.


----------



## N7OQ

Here in Calif. it is amateur weekend, not the crowed I enjoy being around. We don't have any reservations so getting a good site would be a crap shoot. The traffic is terrible so we are just going to stay home BBQ and maybe do a Mod or two.

I hope all the Outbackers who do go camping have a great time, I know the group in WV will. I will enjoy reading about all adventures.


----------



## BenandTina

Topsail, Destin Florida


----------



## MaeJae

skippershe said:


> Bolsa Chica State Beach for 5 nights with another Outbacker family


So like are you right on a beach? or are you at a campground with a 
beach next to it?
Just wondering, if its a beach where people can pull out on...who sets
the boundries of where you camp(are you on top of eachother?)

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae said:


> Bolsa Chica State Beach for 5 nights with another Outbacker family


So like are you right on a beach? or are you at a campground with a 
beach next to it?
Just wondering, if its a beach where people can pull out on...who sets
the boundries of where you camp(are you on top of eachother?)

MaeJae
[/quote]
MaeJae,

Bolsa Chica is about 8 miles from our house







It's more like a beachfront parking lot campground with partial hookups...You can get an idea of what it's like here:

http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-bin...0&year=2002

p.s. I see you got your avatar moving...good for you


----------



## djd1023

Lake George RV Park in Lake George NY


----------



## MaeJae

skippershe said:


> Bolsa Chica State Beach for 5 nights with another Outbacker family


So like are you right on a beach? or are you at a campground with a 
beach next to it?
Just wondering, if its a beach where people can pull out on...who sets
the boundries of where you camp(are you on top of eachother?)

MaeJae
[/quote]
MaeJae,

Bolsa Chica is about 8 miles from our house







It's more like a beachfront parking lot campground with partial hookups...You can get an idea of what it's like here:

http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-bin...0&year=2002

p.s. I see you got your avatar moving...good for you








[/quote]

Cool! ... but do you get enough wind/breeze from the water to keep it cool or can it get
pretty hot in the camper being on the asphault? I've always wondered that for pull-through/paved sites too.
We usually do state parks...they have paved roads but the sites are gravel pad with grassy sites.

Just wondering,
MaeJae


----------



## Kenstand

Going to Ohio's Hocking Hills State Park.


----------



## ChopperCop

Steven F Austin State Park in Texas


----------



## huntr70

ChopperCop said:


> Steven F Austin State Park in Texas


Is that where Stone Cold Steve Austin is from??
















The Texas Rattlesnake!!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> Steven F Austin State Park in Texas


Is that where Stone Cold Steve Austin is from??
















The Texas Rattlesnake!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

THat would be fun drinking with him

Don


----------



## Lmbevard

Turns out I have to work on Saturday, preach on Sunday and I don't know what on Monday. Last year we went down to our favorite camp site and camped one night but with the 30'er, there is only a couple of sites that we can fit in, so can't just hope that they are opened when we get there.


----------



## Captdah

Hamilton Branch State Park / Clark Hill Lake


----------



## luv2rv

We haven't it booked it yet, but we might go back to Bissell's Hideaway. The kid's really loved the pool. We didn't get to stay long enough for the Rally. It's close to home and the Provincial Parks are completely booked.

Hopefully we can still get a site.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob

Hope you can Wayne it surely is a nice CG

Don


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae said:


> Bolsa Chica State Beach for 5 nights with another Outbacker family


So like are you right on a beach? or are you at a campground with a 
beach next to it?
Just wondering, if its a beach where people can pull out on...who sets
the boundries of where you camp(are you on top of eachother?)

MaeJae
[/quote]
MaeJae,

Bolsa Chica is about 8 miles from our house







It's more like a beachfront parking lot campground with partial hookups...You can get an idea of what it's like here:

http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-bin...0&year=2002

p.s. I see you got your avatar moving...good for you








[/quote]

Cool! ... but do you get enough wind/breeze from the water to keep it cool or can it get
pretty hot in the camper being on the asphault? I've always wondered that for pull-through/paved sites too.
We usually do state parks...they have paved roads but the sites are gravel pad with grassy sites.

Just wondering,
MaeJae
[/quote]
We've never camped there before...Since we'll have electrical hookups I guess I'll just have to fire up the ol' A/C if it gets too warm


----------



## Mgonzo2u

*Thousand Trails 
Idyllwild, CA*

Friday night thru Monday


----------



## WillTy3

Just booked us for Thusday-Monday at Frontier Town in Ocean City, Md.

Will


----------



## jewel

Cultus Lake..staying close to home, the girls start school on the 5th and I start work on the 5th. (after being off for 2yrs!!! can we say yikes??







LOL

I'm looking forward to it..we are aslo going up there this weekend too! Yay!!









jewels


----------



## GoVols

Not camping. Labor Day, along with Memorial Day, is when the amateurs camp!


----------



## mountainlady56

jewel said:


> Cultus Lake..staying close to home, the girls start school on the 4th and I start work on the 4th. (after being off for 2yrs!!! can we say yikes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm looking forward to it..we are aslo going up there this weekend too! Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewels


Good luck, jewels!!
Hope the job deal works out!! Enjoy the weekend and relax, while you can!!








Darlene


----------



## j1mfrog

Turkey Run SP in Indiana. Nice place.


----------



## 3LEES

3LEES said:


> Either our local campground at Wickham Park, or a campground in Winter Haven.
> 
> We'll decide tomorrow.
> 
> Dan


We opted for the local campground. We're gonna make it a family and friends affair by having a BBQ on Saturday.


----------



## skippershe

GoVols said:


> Not camping. Labor Day, along with Memorial Day, is when the amateurs camp!


LOL! You just waited too long and couldn't get a reservation anywhere huh?


----------



## jolarsen

I am taking my wife and my almost 3 yr old son and we are going to Wilson Lake in Kansas.


----------



## Husker92

Donner State Park ---- Truckee Ca


----------



## Thor

Heading to Kingston Ontario and maybe heading south to the NY State Fair in Syracuse. Maybe I will bump into the Hurricane









Thor


----------



## jewel

sgalady said:


> Cultus Lake..staying close to home, the girls start school on the 4th and I start work on the 4th. (after being off for 2yrs!!! can we say yikes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm looking forward to it..we are aslo going up there this weekend too! Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewels


Good luck, jewels!!
Hope the job deal works out!! Enjoy the weekend and relax, while you can!!








Darlene








[/quote]

Thanks Darlene! I'm looking forward to working again, now that all my babies are in school all day. I just cant believe it. I'm soaking in every minute with them I can!
It will be nice spending family time camping the last two wkends of the summer.








jewels


----------



## ron4jon

This may not sound very exciting but we are going to Nashville TN, stay in a CG close to the Opryland Hotel, and explore the many interesting places in Nashville that we have never had the opportunity to see. Generally this time of the year, it is too hot and crowded in CGs here in the south to camp in nice wooded CGs like we prefer and also, everything beside water or in the mountains has been booked well in advance.


----------



## mjatalley

ron4jon said:


> This may not sound very exciting but we are going to Nashville TN, stay in a CG close to the Opryland Hotel, and explore the many interesting places in Nashville that we have never had the opportunity to see. Generally this time of the year, it is too hot and crowded in CGs here in the south to camp in nice wooded CGs like we prefer and also, everything beside water or in the mountains has been booked well in advance.


Beware - there is a Camping World right down the street from where you will be staying


----------



## Chestnut

Happy Hills Campground in Hancock, Maryland.

Itâ€™s a fun, family run campground that has lots of activities over the weekend: bingo, horseshoe tournament, treasure hunt, â€œPirate danceâ€ (not sure about that one!), Luau at the poolâ€¦

In between all that weâ€™ll be doing some little mods. The Maxx air vents have been riding around in the back of the car for a couple of weeksâ€¦I really like the step to storage oneâ€¦

Jessica


----------



## tomandamber

we will be making the trek down the valley and through L.A. to oceanside (close to san diego). ask me why I am going through L.A. on a holiday weekend uhhhhhhhh the wife made me. but the rv park is nice in oceanside, and a easy walk to the beach.


----------



## OutbackPM

Heuston Woods on the north west sideo of Cincinnati near Oxford.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Plans are now confirmed for Paradise Creek in Washington. Great times...great friends!!


----------



## HandyAndy

tomandamber said:


> we will be making the trek down the valley and through L.A. to oceanside (close to san diego). ask me why I am going through L.A. on a holiday weekend uhhhhhhhh the wife made me. but the rv park is nice in oceanside, and a easy walk to the beach.


I feel sooo bad for you. I would't wish that drive on my worst enemy. I hope your going on Wed or Thur and not Fri. Good Luck!


----------



## WDS9074

heading to Gulf Shores Alabama State Park for 5 days. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Excursions R Us

We rarely go camping on the Labour Day weekend, not because of the crowds but because up here school begins the Tuesday that follows the weekend and being a teacher I just wouldn't be a happy camper.







Now I know you are out there saying "oh boo hoo, the teacher has to go back to work", but please keep in mind all of you who are planning on a lengthy fall camp, we teachers "just ain't" able to do that! and the reason the campgrounds are nice and quiet at that time of year is because we teachers have the noise makers inside four walls.









Enjoy your fall camping and look for me in about 15 years ( one of the first things on my list when I retire is to do an extended camping trip in September while saying "the hell with the bell")

Rob


----------



## ron4jon

mjatalley said:


> This may not sound very exciting but we are going to Nashville TN, stay in a CG close to the Opryland Hotel, and explore the many interesting places in Nashville that we have never had the opportunity to see. Generally this time of the year, it is too hot and crowded in CGs here in the south to camp in nice wooded CGs like we prefer and also, everything beside water or in the mountains has been booked well in advance.


Beware - there is a Camping World right down the street from where you will be staying








[/quote]
Well, part of the plan is to go to the CW store for sure....! We are in need of short end tables for outside that fold up or store in a compact size and we haven't found just what we want yet.


----------



## Chestnut

ron4jon said:


> Well, part of the plan is to go to the CW store for sure....! We are in need of short end tables for outside that fold up or store in a compact size and we haven't found just what we want yet.


We got these from CW when they were on sale 2for1. They are small but big enough for my wine glass which is all I needed.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ble/prodID=4496

Jessica


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Chestnut said:


> Well, part of the plan is to go to the CW store for sure....! We are in need of short end tables for outside that fold up or store in a compact size and we haven't found just what we want yet.


We got these from CW when they were on sale 2for1. They are small but big enough for my wine glass which is all I needed.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ble/prodID=4496

Jessica
[/quote]

I have to tell you how great those tables are. And for $10 they are a super deal. We have two and I'm thinking about getting two more.


----------



## willie226

I wish I was going Camping!!!!!









willie


----------



## Reggie44

KOA @ Leavenworth, Washington


----------



## Thor

Well Folks....Thor is outta her for the extra long weeknd. See everyone Tues.

Have a great safe camping weekend to all.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di

Looks like we will be doing some rainy day camping for at least part of the weekend. We have had some rainy ones already, and really like the sound of the rain on the roof.


----------



## Not Yet

We are headed up to our property in the southern Adirondacks to boondock. A weekend of riding the 4-wheelers and dirt bikes, making sure the rifle and bow are sighted in for hunting season, finish hanging stands and cutting lanes. All in all should be good weekend. Hope we don't get too much rain.

Jared


----------



## Camper Karen

Hords Creek Lake. Woohoo!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Leaving town around 3pm today...weather forecast is 85-90 Friday - Monday. YEA!!


----------



## Chestnut

Weâ€™re wimping out and postponing our departure by a day. We were going to leave tomorrow, but the weather forecast is calling for heavy rain and wind all day and night. I donâ€™t really want to be stuck inside the camper with three kids, especially if we canâ€™t slide out the side due to our indoor waterfall









Jessica


----------



## huntr70

Not Yet said:


> We are headed up to our property in the southern Adirondacks to boondock. A weekend of riding the 4-wheelers and dirt bikes, making sure the rifle and bow are sighted in for hunting season, finish hanging stands and cutting lanes. All in all should be good weekend. Hope we don't get too much rain.
> 
> Jared


That sounds like a great weekend to me....

I gotta get out and clean up my treestands when we get back from Elkins....

Oh. never mind, goose season opens tomorrow, so looks like I'll be in fields when we get back!!

Steve


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> We are headed up to our property in the southern Adirondacks to boondock. A weekend of riding the 4-wheelers and dirt bikes, making sure the rifle and bow are sighted in for hunting season, finish hanging stands and cutting lanes. All in all should be good weekend. Hope we don't get too much rain.
> 
> Jared


That sounds like a great weekend to me....

I gotta get out and clean up my treestands when we get back from Elkins....

Oh. never mind, goose season opens tomorrow, so looks like I'll be in fields when we get back!!

Steve
[/quote]

Gettin the "Big Foots" ready!!!!!!!

Thankfully, I just drive around the corner to sight in the rifles!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Not Yet

huntr70 said:


> We are headed up to our property in the southern Adirondacks to boondock. A weekend of riding the 4-wheelers and dirt bikes, making sure the rifle and bow are sighted in for hunting season, finish hanging stands and cutting lanes. All in all should be good weekend. Hope we don't get too much rain.
> 
> Jared


That sounds like a great weekend to me....

I gotta get out and clean up my treestands when we get back from Elkins....

Oh. never mind, goose season opens tomorrow, so looks like I'll be in fields when we get back!!

Steve
[/quote]

Yes goose season does open but bow season is only a month away - must get ready. 
You are welcome to join me anytime. Plenty of room for everyone.

Jared


----------



## nonny

We've decided not to camp this weekend. September 10th is the tenth anniversary of my husband's death. September 3rd was my anniversary. This Sunday, his family, closest friends & co-workers and our family will get together in a special place for a picnic in his honor, to celebrate his life and share all the good memories we cherish. I hope all who travel do so safely and all who camp will do so joyfully and celebrate their family and friends while they are with them! God bless all!


----------



## BlueWedge

Not camping with the trailer but we will be between Lilliwaup, WA. and the Hamma Hamma River on 101.


----------



## Golden Mom

We couldn't make up our mind if we were or we weren;t. Finally decided we were. So we are at a State Park close to home. Having family over for a cookout on Saturday. The camper is already there and set up......just waiting til school's out. Weather is supposed to be in low 70's and clear. Perfect weather....can't wait! 
Everyone have fun and stay safe.


----------



## RizFam

Heading out to a small Family CG in the Endless Mountain Region of PA w/ 2 other Outbacker Families.
See You All on Monday Night









RizFam signing out


----------



## wolfwood

We're not goin' anywhere, nobody's coming over, and I CAN'T WAIT!!! Saturday morning in my fuzzy bunny slippers with a cup of coffee on the the screen porch, perusing camera reviews. I'm already more relaxed just thinking about it.

PLEEZ, PLEEZ, PLEEZ!!!! Everyone - have a safe and wonderful weekend...whatever you're doing & wherever you're doing it. Come back and tell us all about it!!


----------



## Chris1bea95

No Camping - Dirtbiking Sat only - got a big order from a customer and now the family must suffer! I think we will live until spring when we drive to Fla for Disney!


----------



## nonny

wolfwood said:


> We're not goin' anywhere, nobody's coming over, and I CAN'T WAIT!!! Saturday morning in my fuzzy bunny slippers with a cup of coffee on the the screen porch, perusing camera reviews. I'm already more relaced just thinking about it.
> 
> PLEEZ, PLEEz, PLEEZ!!!! Everyone - have a safe and wonderful campling weekend. COme back and tell us all about it!!


I assume this was written by KB.





















Have a great weekend, Wolfie!


----------



## mountainlady56

Pulling out soon, to head to Statesboro, GA, for us to see my oldest son, a good friend, and be nearby a doctor's appt. on Wed. morning. Jimmy's excited. Couldn't get him to sleep, last night, and now I'm fixing to get him up in a few minutes.







This is what it will be like when just HE gets up!!














Oh, well.........I love him, and we're looking forward to a GREAT weekend with his "bubba" in part-time attendance.
Anybody else heading out, please be careful, and I'll be back Wednesday evening!
Darlene


----------



## mswalt

Y'all have fun this weekend. Wish I was going somewhere.









Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Back from our Labor Day run.

Would like to post some pics but as has always been the case for me, I can't seem to get this forum to accept my photos no matter what I try.

Can a moderator please advise.

I've read that there has been some acknowledged photo posting problems due to the forum itself, has that been resolved?


----------



## Thor

I hope everyone had a great camping labour day weekend. We had a blast even that 1/2 the weekend was a down pour. Ths just reminded us why we did not purchase a pop up







. The whole family enjoyed the 2 days in the rain, we had fun in the puddles, played cards and board games...overall just some good quality family time. Young hootbob would have been proud of my kids; Being soaked and being a kid just seems to work









Thor


----------



## Scoutr2

Stan said:


> Sherwood Forest Wisconsin Dells. Our second trip with our new 29BHS


Sherwood Forest is a nice campground - in town - within walking distance of most attractions. Hope you made it to Noah's Ark Waterpark - it is AWESOME! - whether you're a kid or an adult!

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## James

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm going to work.
> 
> Life of a firefighter.
> 
> Honestly...I don't like camping Memorial Day or Labor Day. Too many rookies out there. I like the late season myself. Weather is cooler, bugs die off, trees get pretty, kids in school, rookies go home. Forest is peaceful again.


Unfortunatly, when you have school age ones the holidays are the only times you can go. You some times have to camp with the rookies.







Luckily for us, Smith Mountain Lake is big enough to hold us all. Besides, I like helping the rookies, they bring me fire wood and beer.


----------

